# ***FREE PUPS*** Feist Mix! Out of a solid squirrel dog!



## hambone50 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ok folks...I have an above average female feist that i'd planned on breeding to another male feist to get some pure bred squirrel dogs.  she has a big time mouth and trees hard...I've had her for three seasons and we have averaged 100+ squirrels per season over her. Anyway, before I could get her to the guy who had the male, a neighbor's Australian shepherd got to her. Since I cant in good conscience sell mixed pups, I am  Just looking for someone who may want to give these pups a chance as hunting dogs... perhaps as a way to get  kid involved in the sport...for what it's worth, im keeping one (not pictured) and will be training her because I believe they have a shot to be tree dogs...anyway...pics below..i have 3 males and 2 females. all shots are squared away, and they are about 10 weeks old.  PM me if interested!


----------



## hambone50 (Nov 9, 2015)

Couple pics of the mama dog..


----------



## rwh (Nov 9, 2015)

what are the bloodlines on your feist?  there is a youth hunt in january, you might talk to crackerdave about giving them away as door prizes.


----------



## hambone50 (Nov 10, 2015)

She's a River run bred feist.


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 13, 2015)

rwh said:


> what are the bloodlines on your feist?  there is a youth hunt in january, you might talk to crackerdave about giving them away as door prizes.



Thanks for the thought,but I decided not to do the youth hunts anymore.Worried about liability.
Just too many lawsuit-happy folks around these days,and I don't want to lose what little I have to a lawyer.

I hate it,because I love kids and squirrel dogs.


----------



## rwh (Nov 14, 2015)

i was going to guess barger but that would be part riverun.  i know a man in centerville that might be interested.  i'll check.


----------



## hambone50 (Nov 14, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Thanks for the thought,but I decided not to do the youth hunts anymore.Worried about liability.
> Just too many lawsuit-happy folks around these days,and I don't want to lose what little I have to a lawyer.
> 
> I hate it,because I love kids and squirrel dogs.



Hate to hear that man! Was looking forward to it! Totally dont blame you nowadays though! I have many fond memories growing up with squirrel dogs and rabbit dogs!


----------



## hambone50 (Nov 14, 2015)

rwh said:


> i was going to guess barger but that would be part riverun.  i know a man in centerville that might be interested.  i'll check.



Thanks! Just let me know! PM sent as well..


----------



## hambone50 (Nov 17, 2015)

Bump


----------



## rwh (Nov 17, 2015)

those are good looking pups.  if i didn't have a couple young dogs that need working i'd take the one with the blaze or the one that looks like it has some brindle in it.


----------



## hambone50 (Nov 22, 2015)

Bump... Still got 3 left! Pics 1,4, and 5 above... 2 males and a female.


----------



## rwh (Nov 22, 2015)

the blaze and the brindle went first.  those would have been my first picks just going off of looks.


----------



## hambone50 (Nov 22, 2015)

rwh said:


> the blaze and the brindle went first.  those would have been my first picks just going off of looks.



Yep! You were right on the money.


----------



## Barebowyer (Nov 22, 2015)

Kinda interested but don't know the first thing about training a squirrel dog.  I have trained labs before successfully as a bird dog. Good looking pups


----------



## rwh (Nov 23, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> Kinda interested but don't know the first thing about training a squirrel dog.  I have trained labs before successfully as a bird dog. Good looking pups



you just take them to the woods and they figure it out.  the main thing is getting them to handle.


----------



## hambone50 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bump... Got two left! Pics 1 and 5.


----------



## hambone50 (Dec 3, 2015)

One more bump...still 2 left.


----------

